# Coronet GY115



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys can anyone help me with this one , to where and when was she sold, She appears in the Faroe Islands about 1919 and I think left Grimsby about 1899 ON 94064 Built 1887 She finished her days as Hazel Pearl in Newfoundland
.... Many thanks


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Sold to Germans 09.1899 GY registry closed 05.09.1899


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

OK That is very i could not find her ,, I read somewhere she had gone to Sweden !! Thanks for that really appreciated!!!


----------

